# Jamaha yas 101 Soundbar als Center—Lautsprecher



## spritzer (28. Juli 2015)

*Jamaha yas 101 Soundbar als Center—Lautsprecher*

Hallo zusammen,

Folgende Situation: 
Ich bin seit etwa einem Jahr Besitzer der Yamaha Yas-101 Soundbar. Um für den richtigen Bass zu sorgen habe ich mir im Anschluss einen Yamaha yst fsw 050 Subwoofer dazu gekauft. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist es möglich mit beiden Komponenten durch Zukauf von Speakern und Verstärker, ein 5.1 bzw. 7.1 System aufzubauen? 

Nach meinen Vorstellungen würde hierbei die Soundbar als Center Speaker verwendet werden.
Gibt es einen Yamaha Verstärker der dafür in Frage kommt?
Ich würde gern "Sortenrein" bauen!

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jamaha yas 101 Soundbar als Center—Lautsprecher*

Wird vermutlich nicht klappen, da die Soundbar ein Soundsignal erwartet, und der Verstärker bereits ein, für passive Lautsprecher ausgelegtes, verstärktes Signal ausgibt.
Also entweder bei Sounbar bleiben, oder zusätzlich einen Center holen und die Soundbar anderweitig verwenden oder entsorgen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

*AW: Jamaha yas 101 Soundbar als Center—Lautsprecher*

Das wird nicht gehen. Die Soundbar ist "aktiv", hat eine eigene Stromversorgung - allein das wäre für einen normalen AV-Receiver schon unbrauchbar, da dort passive Boxen drankommen (ss gibt wenige, die AUCH analoge Ausgänge für aktive Systeme haben, aber so was zusammenzustellen wäre aber Unfug, das wäre nur was, wenn man schon ein komplettes 5.1-PC-Set hat, das man mit 3 bzw. 6 Steckern anschließen könnte). 

Bei Deiner Soundbar kommt noch dazu, dass du nur digitale Eingänge hat. Es gibt zwar AV-Receiver, die auch digitale Ausgänge haben, aber da könntest du nicht NUR den Sound für den Center (und Sub) rübersenden, sondern entweder den ganzen 5.1-Sound oder gar nix. Und ob das gleichzeitig geht, während man noch passive Boxen angeschlossen hat, ist auch noch so ne Frage... 

Verkauf die Soundbar lieber, wenn es so weit ist - eine als Center gedachte passive Box für 100€ wird vermutlich schon besser klingen.


----------

